# Thermobol



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

wats this stuff like? been looking at it on maximuscle site


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

RUBBISH better off with lipo 6x mate


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tried it about 12 months ago and didnt feel anything.

I am going to try Lipo 6 Black or Gaspari Mitotropin soon, will post any results.

Gaz


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Im currently using Thermobol and do not like it. I dont feel anything on them. I am moving onto ECA 30+ hopefully 

Ant


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

avfc_ant said:


> Im currently using Thermobol and do not like it. I dont feel anything on them. I am moving onto ECA 30+ *edit* been recommended to me by alot of people. Hope this helps mate.
> 
> Ant


you might want to edit that. they have just been told off for advertising an ilegal protuct here lol.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Cheers bud


----------



## asl (Jan 25, 2009)

Tried it for a while and it seemed ok but then switched to bsn phedracut xt and they worked really well for me


----------



## 2ley (Sep 20, 2009)

ive had it a few times and seen results but have nothing to compare to. i generally dont like the maximuscle stuff but this product seems to work.


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

its rubbish, all those fat burners r a complete waste of time and money, just be tighter with ur diet and do ur cardio! those things wont help u at all n will just burn a hole in ur wallet, spend the money on more vitamins/omegas n decent food


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

eca for the win.

although cardio and strict diet would be better.


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention also Grenade fat burners were awesome. Got a really drive of energy and felt like I was exercising in a sauna, my body temperature was so high. Would sweat when sat in my chair at work. Hopefully ECA will be stronger and push me more.


----------



## Rambo55 (Jun 14, 2009)

XJPX said:


> its rubbish, all those fat burners r a complete waste of time and money, just be tighter with ur diet and do ur cardio! those things wont help u at all n will just burn a hole in ur wallet, spend the money on more vitamins/omegas n decent food


Read the above comment over and over again guys,

Fat burners are extremly overhyped by supplement companys and internet sites.

Nothing melts fat off, not even ECA.

Ive said this before but ECA is not a excellent fat burner per se.

Its great for energy and appitite surpression but its benifit on the metabolic rate is very minimal.

Something like 5%. Which is nothing. diet and cardio is where its at guys :thumb:

ECA can be a good addition though of course for the points i mentioned.

Be warned though, Ephedrine can be brutal on the prostate. P*ssing like a race horse seem to become common with prolonged use.

And asprin can be terrible on the stomach and digestive system, I belive Dorian's stomach issues he said where from abusing ECA for to many years.

Points often over looked


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

I use these for energy more than anything else. I know there is no cure for fat otherwise the whole world would be a perfect physique. For energy though, I think these are the way to go or Grenades. Ultimate push when doing cardio. I would do 60 minutes when on grenades before I would only manage 30-45 minutes. I feel as though it also gives me a focus which I dont get off of Thermobol.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Rambo55 said:


> Read the above comment over and over again guys,
> 
> Fat burners are extremly overhyped by supplement companys and internet sites.
> 
> ...


I use for appetite supression but good points


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Rambo55 said:


> Read the above comment over and over again guys,
> 
> Fat burners are extremly overhyped by supplement companys and internet sites.
> 
> ...


Totally agree good post fella:thumb:


----------



## benster (Jul 17, 2009)

In my experience, these products don't work- there is no magic pill!


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

i have recently started training and some of my mates from rugby are offering me ephedrine and t5 for fat burners, i wonder if ther is any one who could give me some good true info on these stuff, what they are, what they do , what dosage to take and when? side effects etc? cheers guys


----------



## 2ley (Sep 20, 2009)

every one has diff opinions mate. im trying thermobol atm and wheaver they are working or my change in diet and upping the cardio to cut atm is working, i dont know. same as a lot off people dont like protein shakes. and prefer to mix there own stuff. just gota find what right for you. i would say finding a good diet to cut and a cardio is what you want to do before thinking of these.


----------

